# chemical pregnancy?



## MattsMom (Feb 14, 2003)

I had a m/c a few weeks ago, and at the time my doctor said something about a chemical pg. What is that? what dose it mean? I know I was pg, I know that something happend, but I feel that if this is the term I should use when discussing my m/c it is not accurat. I do tell people that I had an early m/c. Is there a reason it is called a chemical m/c? and that was told to me befor I had my blood work and after. Help?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear MattsMon,

In general terms a chemical pregnancy is a pregnancy where there are hormonal changes i.e. a positive pregnancy test, but there is no real embryonic or fetal development and miscarriage occurs early. In whatever terms used you sound to have suffered an early miscarriage.

Hope this helps!

Peter



MattsMom said:


> I had a m/c a few weeks ago, and at the time my doctor said something about a chemical pg. What is that? what dose it mean? I know I was pg, I know that something happend, but I feel that if this is the term I should use when discussing my m/c it is not accurat. I do tell people that I had an early m/c. Is there a reason it is called a chemical m/c? and that was told to me befor I had my blood work and after. Help?


----------

